# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ] Outil SQL pour base IQ

## Zeusviper

Bonjour,

quel outil utilisez vous pour naviguez dans vos bases IQ?

Des utilitaires tels que Ase ISql fonctionneent pour les requetes mais on perd tout les petits plus (statistiques, liste des colomnes, ...)


Merci d'avance

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Oui, les frontaux Sybase, c'est pas encore le top.

Pour ma part, Sybase Central pour la navigation et l'admin

dbisql pour le codage

----------

